# Rare Earth Magnets to secure a tarp on your smoker



## zippy12 (May 19, 2021)

I hate water getting into my smoker when it rains

I used these hook rare earth magnets to secure the tarp and hold tools.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 19, 2021)

Good idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 19, 2021)

Wow what a great idea. Are they gold plated stainless steel so they won’t rust?


----------



## zippy12 (May 19, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow what a great idea. Are they gold plated stainless steel so they won’t rust?


it looks galvanized but the magnets are strong.  I have to get my wife to help pull them off!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 19, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> it looks galvanized but the magnets are strong.  I have to get my wife to help pull them off!


I bet they would work good to hold the tarp on my house roof


----------



## zippy12 (May 19, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I bet they would work good to hold the tarp on my house roof


yes as long as you dont have aluminum gutters


----------



## smokin peachey (May 19, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> yes as long as you dont have aluminum gutters


What are gutters?


----------



## zippy12 (May 19, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> What are gutters?


o


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2021)

I’m going to get a square heavy nylon / pvc tarp custom cut about 6 inches wider than my doors and long enough to drape over both sides. I plan on putting pool cut noodles between the tarp and top of the smoker. I might just try the magnets to secure it to the shelves.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2021)

The magnet seem way more convenient than tying down or Bungee Cord.  Thanks for posting...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2021)

Good idea.  Those rare earth magnets are crazy strong.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2021)

Never heard of these?  Will they hold a hay tarp down in 50 mph winds?


----------



## D.W. (May 19, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The magnet seem way more convenient than tying down or Bungee Cord.  Thanks for posting...JJ


We call it battening down the hatches with the massive tarp and bungee cords. It's a chore no doubt. Probably will continue to do so but might add the magnets, like the added potential protection.


----------



## bill1 (May 19, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Never heard of these?  Will they hold a hay tarp down in 50 mph winds?


Well, magnets won't stick to hay!  
As far as winds go, the secret is to avoid a sail effect.  So no area exposed where you have wind hitting one side and dead air on the other.  Tying tarps around hay down low is the secret--nothing but hay on one side of the tarp, let the wind blow all it wants on the other.  

So I'm a thinking a bit about winds with the right (big wheels) side of this smoker.  Looks like wind could whip that loose side up from underneath.  You could then develop a few 10's of pounds of wind loading on that tarp.  If it takes two people to remove the magnets (through the thickness of the tarp) you're probably ok, at least for the lower ones.  But that upper one on the round smoke stack is just attached with line contact only, so a lot of flux lines are fringing outside the iron.  And even if the magnet can hold ~20# in that condition, not sure it won't rip through the tarp at that location?  

But it doesn't look like a super-expensive tarp...so you might as well try the experiment.  Or you may be in a location with plenty of wind blockage anyway.  

BTW, that's a mighty nice smoker!


----------



## zippy12 (May 20, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Never heard of these?  Will they hold a hay tarp down in 50 mph winds?



These magnets are crazy strong...

Farmer I think they will hold in a hurricane, but for regular weather these will do fine and keep water out of my cooker...

shipping box


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2021)

If that is a Lang 36” patio model, Charbroil makes a cover that fits it perfectly.
I got mine on Amazon.





Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2021)

Z
 zippy12
  Can you provide the  Brand and part number if you still have the info? Ive been thinking up more uses since you posted.. Thanks...JJ


----------



## zippy12 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## zippy12 (May 20, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> If that is a Lang 36” patio model, Charbroil makes a cover that fits it perfectly.
> I got mine on Amazon.
> View attachment 496961
> 
> Al



I looked at these, but I wanted more air flow (did not want to trap humidity), so I covered the entry points for water...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> I looked at these, but I wanted more air flow (did not want to trap humidity), so I covered the entry points for water...



Well since I live in Florida, the humidity capitol of the US and never had a mold problem in the Lang. I wouldn’t worry about that.
Al


----------



## Torc (May 21, 2021)

I did the same to secure my Tip Top Temp the the side of my vertical smoker vent.


----------

